# sharepoint migration from dead 2003 sbs server to live 2008 standard server



## akmerc (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 2003 server (don't know if it was sbs2003) that is totally dead with dead hard drive. However, I have a recent file copy of the entire C Drive on an external hard drive at D:\recovered\C Drive
The new server is a 2008 standard server with exchange 2010 standard and also sharepoint services 3.0.
The server is up and running as well as exchange for the small business.
The company intranet 'companyweb' is not working anymore.

What has been done is:
the stsadm command (with errors) but the inetpub is located in D:\recovered\C Drive not C:
rename inetpub directory to inetpubold then copy and paste inetpub from recovered does not work (probably because I didn't turn off certain services for inetpub)

Also an additional complication - Exchange is using port 80. Cannot use the same bindings (port) for sharepoint as exchange (users outside the office can use OWA). Don't think that's much of a problem really.

Is there going to be a problem putting the intranet live that has been backed up only as files?

Can it be backed up and restored into a newer sharepoint system?


----------

